# Thinking about reef tank?



## BabyNemo

It's getting close to Christmas, aka the onlytime of the year I can get _whatever_ I want.

I'm not new to fish tanks,but I am new to reef tanks. I've always wanted a "Finding Nemo" fish tank. While I know this is impossible due to aggression and size of the fish, I want to do something similar.

Where do I even start?


----------



## coralbandit

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
This is a good start with great links.
ask away after checking it out.
Tanks size and filter set up are first priority.
I like "pre drilled" tanks with built in overflows for sump filters myself.


----------



## BabyNemo

Okay I think I have a few questions now.

Is a smaller tank easier to keep than a larger tank? I love big tanks. I have a 55 and a 36 now, and I'd love to get a 125. But is the 125 a stretch for someone who's just gotten into the reef hobby?

Do people just keep buying water to add in when doing water changes? Is it hard to mix your own?

I'll have more questions, just haven't had time to read a lot of that link.


----------



## mocha

I am so excited for you. I remember when I first started doing research & learning about starting a saltwater tank. I had had freshwater for my whole life.
I read Robert Fenner's "The conscientious marine Aquarist" front to back. A great book. It discusses the different types of tanks, set-ups, water, sandbeds, fish (community/predator) tanks & who plays well in the playground & such (compatability). It's an excellent book to read prior to starting your tank. And.. it's well worth it & and an easy read. I still have my old, original, highlighted, bookmarked, book for sentimental reasons. 
Also, asking lots of questions... helps to not learn from "as many" mistakes. *old dude
I started with a 125g FOWLR & small sump to house my protein skimmer/pump/bio media. 
Initially, i bought water from my LFS. That got old, fast. Now i have my own RO/DI unit and 2 50 gallon barrels & do my own saltwater mix & RO top off.
*w2


----------



## BabyNemo

I think I will go with either a 80, 90, or 125. 
Also, I may get 500 dollars for my birthday to spend at Petco/Petsmart.
I've been looking at Petco, and they're the only place that sells saltwater supplies near me. There is a few LFS, but my mother says they are probably shut down.

What are some good beginning fish? Are there any that may look like the fish in the tank from Finding Nemo, but actually get along?

There was another question I had, but I forgot it now. >.<


----------



## coralbandit

Get A big tank if you can be dedicated enough.They are easier so to speak, but 10% of 10g is 1g and 10% of a 125g is 12.5g so the work(Waterchanges ) are larger.
Done properly you should have to change as much water as with many freeshwater tanks,but checking other levels like pH,kH ,SG need to be done more often and kept to desired levels.They really can/will change unlike in many fw tanks(the SG shouldn't change very often).
Go big,get a sump(build if handy),get a protien skimmer,and a master salt water/reef test kit(API or better).
You can pretty close to Nemo tank if you go large enough.


----------



## BabyNemo

How large is large enough for a nemo tank?


----------



## coralbandit

You can get moost of the fish (besides the moorish idol) into a 6' long aquarium.
If you get down to 4' long then maybe no Tangs.I have 2 tangs in a 4' tank and after 2 years or so they are a little cramped.They really like to run.
Clowns,Tangs,Royal Gramma,Butterfly would probly well in a 6' long 125g for several years.


----------



## BabyNemo

Where could I find a 125 gallon that's 6 foot long for under 1000 dollars? If anywhere, that is.


----------



## coralbandit

BabyNemo said:


> Where could I find a 125 gallon that's 6 foot long for under 1000 dollars? If anywhere, that is.


A tank shouldn't cost more than $650 with overflows and kit to go and come from sump.
Can you build your own stand?
All different kinds of stands available.
You sound like you should be building your own sump.
They can very simple or quite detailed.
I still really like Aqueon Mega Overflow aquariums.
I own 5!My last 120g (48x24x24) with 2 overflows cost around $500.Then I had to buy the mega overflow kit(just durso pipes if you are handy) and 2 of them(the kits) were another $120.
The LFS sold me an aqueon glass lid for under $50.
Last stand I bought was steel or a pine one in the 1980's!It is still the "frame" of my 180g today,since well overbuilt and decorated.


----------



## BabyNemo

I must be looking in the wrong places, then. Everywhere I've looked is 1000+ dollars.
I'll keep looking though.


----------



## coralbandit

BabyNemo said:


> I must be looking in the wrong places, then. Everywhere I've looked is 1000+ dollars.
> I'll keep looking though.


Go here;
Aqueon Aquarium Products It's all about the fish
look for store locator in your area.
Check "PREDRILLED"tanks on this link also to see size and of tank and # of overflows(2 are preferred).


----------



## Reefing Madness

Glasscages.com - Glass Aquariums


----------



## BabyNemo

Thank you guys.
I will look tonight


----------



## BabyNemo

So, on glasscages.com, the tank is 460+, and that's JUST the tank. I might be able to build my own stand, I just don't know the cost of wood, how to build one.
Also, I know nothing about sumps or overflows. 

Since I just found out my first choice for Christmas will never happen, it seems the tank is going to happen 99% sure.

If I add in reef ready, it adds 75, getting the bulkheads to ensure they fit is another 30.
Would It be cheaper to get my own bulkheads? I'm just worried I won't get the right ones.


----------



## BabyNemo

The tanks highlighted are the ones I've been looking at.
Is it better to have height, length, or width?


----------



## coralbandit

You don't want the height unless you are building a species specific tank.
The deeper(top to bottom) a tank the harder for light to penetrate.Salt water has salt which is a solid in it ,so the more water the less the light gets through.
All of the tanks you highlighted are possible except the 115 g.31" deep is just too much with serious equipment(and long arms!).
You said you want fish (I think?) so the only real choice is the 135g(72x18x25) or if you had to the 120g(48x24x25).what the 120 lacks in legnth it makes up in depth(extra 6" front to back).
I have had a 135 like above and loved the tank.Only always wanted bigger.Got a 180g now(72x24x25).And 2 120g like above(48X24).If you can get powerful enough lights for coral they are great tanks.


----------



## BabyNemo

Which would be cheaper in the long run? if I didn't get the 135 does that mean I couldn't get any tangs?

I will have to invest in a ladder! I'm only five foot two. 

I really really like the 135, I'm just worried about overall cost once it's all said and done.

I'm supposed to move out and go to college in a year and a half, which would mean leaving the tank behind. Is the 135 easier to maintain?

And yes, I did want to do fish. At first I thought it would be hard waiting for the cycle, but from what I've heard, the cycle can go pretty quickly once it starts.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Glasscages.com - Online Order Form - 100 Long Glass Aquarium
Glasscages.com - Online Order Form - 135 Gal. Glass Aquarium


----------



## BabyNemo

The 100 seems really cool. Is there that much of a difference between the 100 and the 135? How much more can go into the 135? Would I not be able to have Tangs in the 100?


----------



## Reefing Madness

With Tangs you need length, not depth, they swim back and forth more than up and down. Either the 100 or the 135 would allow you to keep Tangs.


----------



## BabyNemo

Okay, cool! Thanks!

I talked to my mom about the 100 and she said "it looks expensive". Isn't $456 a reasonable price for a reef ready tank?


----------



## BabyNemo

After looking at ClassCages' shipping times, they shipped to Atlanta, closest place to me, today. Which means instead of paying anextra 85 to get the tank to us, we would probably end up paying 150-300 dollars for delivery.


----------



## Reefing Madness

BabyNemo said:


> Okay, cool! Thanks!
> 
> I talked to my mom about the 100 and she said "it looks expensive". Isn't $456 a reasonable price for a reef ready tank?


$450 is crazy cheap for a glass reef ready tank. But if you can't find one locally, shipping is gonna kill you.


----------



## BabyNemo

Shipping is definitely going to kill me. I'm really really doubting this now. I feel really bad, I was super excited about this. They deliver once a year, and that was today. I guess time to look at LFS in Georgia. -_-

I found three, emailed all three and waiting for a response about their aquariums. They're all located in Atlanta, but they said they "install custom aquariums". So maybe they deliver. If not, a drive to Atlanta isn't bad.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Find a glass company near you and find out what it costs to get your own glass cut, and make your own. 
Or better yet, and cheap as all get out, you'd only need the front piece of glass, and you could buy Starfire Glass for this piece.
Plywood Tank
Feature Article: Building a Plywood Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
plywood aquarium - YouTube


----------



## BabyNemo

I would be scared to death to make my own! But that would be so much cheaper! Definitely going to look into it. I got emails back from the stores and I'm going to reply with the specific tanks I want.

One said they could do a completely custom tank, whatever size I want.


----------



## BabyNemo

I got a email back from one after saying I'm interested in 72 long aquariums with pre-drilled and overflows. He said he would give me detailed quotes at 6pm tonight.


----------



## BabyNemo

Okay so now while I wait for their replies I'm looking at Petsmart and Petco at salt water supplies. Time to make a list and add up costs.

When buying live sand, could I get half live sand or a little less and use regular sand for the rest? Wouldn't the "non-live" sand become live over time?


----------



## BabyNemo

I've come up with more questions.
What's the difference between "instant reef salt" and "instant salt water salt"
Looking most places, they are a bit different in prices.
When looking for a protein skimmer, what kind/type am I looking for? 

Also, got an email back from one about tanks from Marineland and DSA. Both were over 600 dollars. The one from DSA was 1095. So that's not happening. Still waiting to hear back from Premier Aquatics. He said the store was busy and that he would get back to me at six yesterday. He never did.


----------

